# door panel removal



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

does anyone know where there would be a thread on removing the door panels? Or does anyone have any tips or tricks on how to do it? I have an idea but dont wanna bust anything so i figure any input would help. thanks


----------



## dane5331 (Feb 28, 2010)

screws are around the inner door pannel and behind the handle, door should lift up and off with ease after all the screws are removed and door switches are disconnected. Dont use force to remove anything and you wont break anything.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You have to remove the door lock knob too. The red part doubles as a lock to keep it on.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i was just told about the red piece at a car show. i would have never thought about that. i guess i will just take it easy.


----------

